# Sunday Morning Field Hunt 10-22



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Me, my buddy, and his two sons teamed up this morning for a four man limit of geese and Mallards in an Akron cornfield. The weather was perfect, and the action was fast.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

nice group of ducks glad tyo see you feeling better


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Thank you very much. Not 100% yet, but feeling a lot better.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats a ton of geese/ducks, looks like someone will be eating good.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow thats alot nice job on the birds. :B


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thats absolutly great. if you ever need another shooter ,keep me in mind.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

man i thought we had a good day yours was a great day good shootin and better eatin.


----------

